# CFMAIL verschickt Mails doppelt



## duronat (3. Juli 2003)

Hi, Mails werden mit CFMAil fast immer doppelt verschickt. Ab und zu funktioniert's normal. Woran kann das liegen?

Bye, duronat


----------

